# Please add your locations



## michael ark (Oct 11, 2011)

For all you new users please add your location because it helps other user help you.Especially with winter coming.


----------



## mossymo (Oct 11, 2011)

michael ark said:


> For all you new users please add your location because it helps other user help you.Especially with winter coming.




Great point and subject!

Also a pushpin map so fellow users could find those that live close by or possible visits in their travels.....


----------



## michael ark (Oct 11, 2011)

Their was a thread that i think was md boatman had that alot of us put our google earth location.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I can't find it to share.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 12, 2011)

I remember that thread.


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 12, 2011)

AL  Yes you right  i found this 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/53274/smf-push-pin-map


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 12, 2011)

By the way can any one tell me what is the new Rank of master of the pit ?


----------



## tiki guy (Oct 12, 2011)

*I like the idea , but the link didn't work fer me ?   help ?    That would be cool *


----------



## sunman76 (Oct 12, 2011)

here is a link to the one i thing maybe!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105554/meat-smokers-are-not-thieves/80#post_693227


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 12, 2011)

This is the thread I started with the map. 

However, I'll reiterate that it's a lot more useful to add your location to your profile so it shows up in your posts.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 12, 2011)

Living Room Recliner..............................What? Not what you meant!?!...JJ


----------



## michael ark (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes that's it.Sorry  I could not rember you handel Mdboatbum.

P.s I like this thread you started 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


Mdboatbum said:


> This is the thread I started with the map.
> 
> However, I'll reiterate that it's a lot more useful to add your location to your profile so it shows up in your posts.


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 12, 2011)

HAHA!! No worries! It's kind of an odd nickname anyway, from a time when I was unattached, living the free and easy life aboard my sailboat on the Chesapeake.


----------



## michael ark (Oct 12, 2011)

No JJ were you keep yor lazy-boy.Not were you spend your quality time.


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 13, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Living Room Recliner..............................What? Not what you meant!?!...JJ




  JJ you killing me


----------



## michael ark (Nov 30, 2011)

bump


----------



## targaman (Feb 3, 2012)

Newby here,I'm from tightwad mo. truman lake area.


----------



## targaman (Feb 3, 2012)

Newby here,I'm from tightwad mo. truman lake area.


----------



## jcb62 (Feb 3, 2012)

I've tried several times to update my profile, but it just wont save...looks likeit's trying to, I get that 'saving bar' that pops up on screen, but it never completes the act, I have to esc out of it , or it would just do it all day.  Wierd.  I'll try later on a different computer.  Anyway - checking in from Clarklake, MI~!  Hi all.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 3, 2012)

jcb62 said:


> I've tried several times to update my profile, but it just wont save...looks likeit's trying to, I get that 'saving bar' that pops up on screen, but it never completes the act, I have to esc out of it , or it would just do it all day.  Wierd.  I'll try later on a different computer.  Anyway - checking in from Clarklake, MI~!  Hi all.


I just sent a note to the admin team asking them to update it for you


----------

